

A look at JavaScript generators - martinrue
http://code.martinrue.com/posts/a-look-at-javascript-generators

======
poseid
thanks for the post, generators are hard to grasp indeed, btw here a funny
quote by @substack:
[https://twitter.com/substack/status/342761056390766592](https://twitter.com/substack/status/342761056390766592)

